# Sales begins at The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club



## alwysonvac (Dec 9, 2014)

> From - http://www.hotelinteractive.com/article.aspx?articleID=34785
> 
> *Hilton Grand Vacations Announces Launch of Sales For New Waikiki Timeshare Resort*
> Tuesday, December 09, 2014
> ...



Here's a link to the previous TUG thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211689

Photos can be found on the following two websites
http://www.jp.thegrandislander.com/
http://www.us.thegrandislander.com/# (TIP: scroll down)

SUITE























PENTHOUSE SUITE
Additional penthouse photos can be found here - https://translate.google.com/transl...//www.jp.thegrandislander.com/room/2ldk.htmll


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 9, 2014)

LAYOUTS


----------



## vacationbear (Dec 9, 2014)

Great post! Thanks for sharing!
With that level of luxury it seems to be a safe bet that the point structure will be equivalent to GW.

But it should offer the best, by far, views over Waikiki beach...


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 9, 2014)

And if history repeats itself, here are a few photos from, say, March 2023:


----------



## GregT (Dec 9, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> And if history repeats itself, here are a few photos from, say, March 2023:



I think those bugs will be dead by March 2023.

(but new ones may be around by then).


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 9, 2014)

LOL, thanks for the laugh :rofl:


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 10, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> LOL, thanks for the laugh :rofl:



I should explain for those who don't know. 
These are my photos from my 2014 stay at the Lagoon Tower. Although the situation is not a laughing matter and could very well happen, I did chuckle when I saw these photos posted to this thread.

Here's a link for those who want more details about my 2014 Lagoon Tower stay - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1676352&postcount=28
(TIP: You can read the entire thread by clicking on the link in the upper right hand corner)


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 10, 2014)

The units look great.

It really makes Lagoon look tired (which it is).

I believe Lagoon is up for a refurb in 2015.


----------



## GregT (Dec 10, 2014)

I tried the number but it doesn't connect -- and the website link is in a foreign language.    

I will keep trying and will post anything of interest that I learn.

Phyllis, thanks for finding these!

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 10, 2014)

You can use the Google Translation Page for the Japanese site - http://www.jp.thegrandislander.com/

https://translate.google.com/transl...http://www.jp.thegrandislander.com/&sandbox=1


----------



## GregT (Dec 11, 2014)

All,

Please see the attached brochure, with point categories and view charts.   This looks like a very nice property, and it is interesting what they have done with point values, (Ala Moana side versus DH side, and emphasizing the DH value of 19th floor and above).

A couple comments:

1) MFs are in line for the room size, (~$1,300 for a 1BR and ~$1,700 for a 2BR), but considering the significant number of points purchased, it's a good MF/per point
2) Check-in's are Friday night, not Saturday
3) Club Season reservations starts at Month 6, not at Month 9

HGVC is offering the promotion that we have seen to apply the retail purchase of my resale week to the cost of the timeshare.  Even so, a 2BR OLV would be ~$64K for me.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 11, 2014)

I cant wait for the thread Resales begin at the Grand Islander ... Prices start at $1k and go all the way up to $10k... lol


----------



## larryallen (Dec 11, 2014)

Any package deals to tour the property?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 11, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> 
> HGVC is offering the promotion that we have seen to apply the retail purchase of my resale week to the cost of the timeshare.  Even so, a 2BR OLV would be ~$64K for me.
> ...



Agreed this looks like a nice place.  How did you come up with the MF info ~64K? Did you talk with the sales office?


----------



## GregT (Dec 12, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Agreed this looks like a nice place.  How did you come up with the MF info ~64K? Did you talk with the sales office?



Yes I did.  I'm a hopeless Hawaii fan and always evaluating these things.

But I really don't like the Friday check-in.  My interest in my Hawaii timeshares is to add to the front of/back of my Marriott Fixed Week 24/25.  And a Friday check-in loses/complicates a day.  

Irrespective......a very interesting property and I am happy to share the data.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 12, 2014)

GregT said:


> Yes I did.  I'm a hopeless Hawaii fan and always evaluating these things.
> 
> But I really don't like the Friday check-in.  My interest in my Hawaii timeshares is to add to the front of/back of my Marriott Fixed Week 24/25.  And a Friday check-in loses/complicates a day.
> 
> ...




Ah but points are points with HGVC, who cares about check in days once you hit club season?  That Plat Premier 1br looks good to me, I'm doing a prez at Mar Brisa in a couple weeks, I'll see what their offer is for me to trade up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 12, 2014)

GregT said:


> Yes I did.  I'm a hopeless Hawaii fan and always evaluating these things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks,  Hawaii is really growing on me.  I have not spent much time on Oahu, and never stayed at HHV, though am looking forward to trying Lagoon Tower next May.  My wife is not as big of a fan of Hawaii as me... so that always creates some challenges..


----------



## GregT (Dec 12, 2014)

It's probably worth commenting that the Grand Islander's point chart is probably what the new HGVC Maui's point chart is going to look like....

We may have gotten a break with the Phase 2 point chart at Kings Land, but not so much for future full construction properties in Hawaii.

Also, the 3BR Fixed Weeks 26/27 were something like $210K apiece, and the fixed week 2BR Penthouse's were $160K apiece.   That's real money...and for a Friday check-in....

This makes my (developer purchase) Marriotts look like bargains.  .......  Wait maybe bargain is the wrong word...

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 12, 2014)

But do they come with a rice cooker?


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 12, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Please see the attached brochure, with point categories and view charts.   This looks like a very nice property, and it is interesting what they have done with point values, (Ala Moana side versus DH side, and emphasizing the DH value of 19th floor and above).
> 
> ...




Hi

Normally the MF would be subsidized in the beginning and later on it wouldn't. This would make the regular MF be much higher than these prices. 


/regards


----------



## GregT (Dec 14, 2014)

All,

I've looked a little more at the Grand Islander point requirements, and it's really not that different from Grand Waikikian.    The points required for 1BR/2BR are the same for Partial Ocean View (9,300/12,600) and for Ocean View (12,600/14,400) between the two buildings.  

For Resort View (Grand Islander) and Garden View (GW), the 1BR points of 7,200 are the same, but 2BRs are lower priced for Grand Islander (8,400 versus 10,500).

The new view categories in Grand Islander are Mountain (7,000 for a 1BR) and the Ocean Luxury View (16,800/19,200).

I've always thought that the Partial Ocean View at Grand Waikikian was a bad deal because those units are right on Ala Moana Blvd (noise), and the view is heavily impacted by adjacent buildings like the Ilikai.   As contrast, the Partial Ocean View at Grand Islander will be the East, looking out to Diamond Head, and should be very nice.  I don't think the Hale Koa is a huge building, and I think that will actually be a good room category, if someone wants to pay the points.  I think the Ocean View (floors 19-29) should be spectacular for those busting out 14,400 points.

Final comment is that I think the Resort View at Grand Islander, at 8,400 points, is an attractive alternative to the higher priced GW.  Granted, you're overlooking the rooftop of a conference center, but we already do that at Kalia.  And a high floor is possible, since virtually all of the Ala Moana side is Resort View.

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 16, 2014)

GregT said:


> It's probably worth commenting that the Grand Islander's point chart is probably what the new HGVC Maui's point chart is going to look like....
> 
> We may have gotten a break with the Phase 2 point chart at Kings Land, but not so much for future full construction properties in Hawaii.
> 
> ...




Those prices seem steep, but then i am more familiar with the resale prices i can spot on ebay or the various broker sites.

How do these price points compare with developer purchase from the GW or other similar TS developments?


----------



## Garnet (Dec 17, 2014)

*Beautiful counter tops...*

I really like the counter top in the kitchen-the wood is lovely.  I thought the same about the bathroom...until I realized the drawer is just above the floor!  So, every time I want to grab something to put my make up on, I need to bend to my ankle level?  Hmm, meant to be looked at, and not actually used.


----------



## cobra94563 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm a relative nubie..(purchased this year,very low points to start).

Anyway last week, we were there and worked the numbers on an potential upgrade.
With the credit of my current deed, and pre-construction incentives for the Islander, it worked out to be slight cheaper to upgrade to 7000 pts in the G.I., than to upgrade to 4800 pts in lagoon. So if I wanted get more points, it seemed to make more sense to buy G.I. and book lagoon. Didn't understand why.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 18, 2014)

cobra94563 said:


> I'm a relative nubie..(purchased this year,very low points to start).
> 
> Anyway last week, we were there and worked the numbers on an potential upgrade.
> With the credit of my current deed, and pre-construction incentives for the Islander, it worked out to be slight cheaper to upgrade to 7000 pts in the G.I., than to upgrade to 4800 pts in lagoon. So if I wanted get more points, it seemed to make more sense to buy G.I. and book lagoon. Didn't understand why.



So did you make the upgrade?  If so, You might be the first here on TUG to own Grand Islander...

Definitely two schools of thought her on TUG, some people only buy resales and other like doing upgrades to get the bonus points..


----------



## Southdown13 (Dec 28, 2014)

We went to a presentation yesterday for information about the Grand Islander. There is a model of the building in the Lagoon Tower lobby just outside the new preview center.





All units are 15% off until the end of the year for HGVC owners and the sales rep did not know if the discount would continue into next year.  A two bedroom plus list price was $75,400 for platinum season, 12,600 points with an mf of $1,762.  He repeated much of the information in GregT’s posts above including the Friday check-in and the 6 month club season booking.  We didn’t get into what the HH incentive points were.

The sales rep offered us a platinum 4 night partial week 2br plus for $35,249 (5,040 points, mf $1,123).  When we told him we were staying in a LT penthouse unit for three nights and that we have booked 3-4 nights in club season at LT or GW during Christmas time for the last 5 years, he stopped the presentation and took us to the front desk.  Overall, the presentation was low pressure and short for us.


----------



## GregT (Feb 11, 2015)

I did a walk through Monday in the model, and the unit is very nice, similar to Grand Waikikian.  I think it is going to be a terrific property, even though the points chart is very high for someone trading in.

Interestingly, the brochure indicates that the developer is Blackstone Real Estate Partners VI LLC.   This would suggest that this is another Asset Light property for HGVC -- I had thought that this was something that HGVC was directly developing somehow, but they have found another way to develop properties without using their own dollars.

I continue to be impressed with HGVC's creativity in expanding its timeshare portfolio.

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 11, 2015)

GregT said:


> I did a walk through Monday in the model, and the unit is very nice, similar to Grand Waikikian.  I think it is going to be a terrific property, even though the points chart is very high for someone trading in.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I assume you had to attend an update to tour the model?


----------



## GregT (Feb 11, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I assume you had to attend an update to tour the model?



No, I have been in contact with one of the reps and told him I wanted to see the model, so no real update.   

I keep hoping they will develop something in the Caribbean...

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 11, 2015)

GregT said:


> No, I have been in contact with one of the reps and told him I wanted to see the model, so no real update.
> 
> I keep hoping they will develop something in the Caribbean...
> 
> ...



Greg, we like to tour a model without the presentation sometimes as well. Nice to see what they look like.

HGVC has very nice properties, but like you and others, I am disappointed they don't have more locations. That is a limiting factor when compared to Marriott or Starwood. I wonder what their strategy is by continuing to expand in current locations rather than new locations. One can assume it is less expensive and more profitable. I expect that is the driving force.  They seem to follow the theory of "if it works, let's keep doing it."

Mike


----------



## holdaer (Feb 12, 2015)

mjm1 said:


> Greg, we like to tour a model without the presentation sometimes as well. Nice to see what they look like.
> 
> HGVC has very nice properties, but like you and others, I am disappointed they don't have more locations. That is a limiting factor when compared to Marriott or Starwood. I wonder what their strategy is by continuing to expand in current locations rather than new locations. One can assume it is less expensive and more profitable. I expect that is the driving force.  They seem to follow the theory of "if it works, let's keep doing it."
> 
> Mike



Starwood vacation collection lists 19 resorts.

HGVC lists 63 resorts.  With 4 new resorts and 2 new destinations already announced. Total resorts by 2017 will be 67.

I may be in the minority but I'm VERY pleased with the number of locations and destinations.  Could other destinations be added, yes.  But in my humble opinion, HGVC locations are not a disappointment.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks to all for sharing pictures and information.


----------



## TheWizz (Feb 16, 2015)

When compared to the "relaxed" way of life on the other islands, I prefer to not visit Oahu and HHV.  We had to stay on Oahu last year for one night (early AM flight) after staying on Maui for 8 nights and it is quite a difference.  We stayed at HHV for that one night.  If I have to stay on Oahu, prefer to stay out at Ko Olina.  Agree with Greg - wish they would build/buy somewhere in the Caribbean.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2016)

They're adding a Pool Deck to the Grand Islander as well


----------



## knagel (Jan 9, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> So did you make the upgrade?  If so, You might be the first here on TUG to own Grand Islander...
> 
> Definitely two schools of thought her on TUG, some people only buy resales and other like doing upgrades to get the bonus points..



We bought GI in 8/15/15 2 BR PH mountain view room week 45 room 3510.  $109k  21k pt.  And then we traded our 14k pt Parc Soleil almost even up for a 14.4k pt Kings land in the deal.  That gave us permanent Diamond status for Hilton Honors, and all penthouse options in the HGVC brand anywhere.  Plus Elite Premier in HGVC.  I was happy with the transaction.  Plus they gave us $300 voucher toward Benni Hannas and enough HH points to book a week in Bora Bora in a hut over the water!

Kevin


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 9, 2016)

knagel said:


> We bought GI in 8/15/15 2 BR PH mountain view room week 45 room 3510.  $109k  21k pt.  And then we traded our 14k pt Parc Soleil almost even up for a 14.4k pt Kings land in the deal.  That gave us permanent Diamond status for Hilton Honors, and all penthouse options in the HGVC brand anywhere.  Plus Elite Premier in HGVC.  I was happy with the transaction.  Plus they gave us $300 voucher toward Benni Hannas and enough HH points to book a week in Bora Bora in a hut over the water!
> 
> Kevin



That's a lot of points!  But you have some first class resorts in your portfolio to go with those.  Glad you happy withe the deal.  

With a fixed summer week in a Penthouse unit, i am guessing your planning to mostly visit Hawaii rather than trade around the system.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 16, 2016)

*Video - The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club*

https://vimeo.com/114673336



*Video - The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations Club - Fly-through ver. 2*

https://vimeo.com/114673335


----------



## knagel (Jan 16, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> That's a lot of points!  But you have some first class resorts in your portfolio to go with those.  Glad you happy withe the deal.
> 
> With a fixed summer week in a Penthouse unit, i am guessing your planning to mostly visit Hawaii rather than trade around the system.



Thats just the week listed on the deed that we own.  We are still planning on using those points to visit the world.  We are 46 and 40 with kids 14 and 12 so we all will enjoy it for a good long time.  It is nice having some home resorts in Hawaii so we can reserve earlier than most.


----------



## Seagila (Jun 24, 2016)

*Grand Islander Progress as of 06/23/16*

Enjoying a stay at HHV Lagoon Tower and thought I'd snap a few photos.

Following up on vacationbear's post and SmithOp's post, I took this shot of the Grand Islander's progress after pancakes at Wailana Coffee House. 






They're making good progress.


----------



## vacationbear (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the picture!
We will be there soon..  

How is the pancake house? Saw it on Hawaii 5-O and want to try it out as well.
All the can eat or is it quality over quantity?


----------



## Seagila (Jun 25, 2016)

vacationbear said:


> Thanks for the picture!
> We will be there soon..
> 
> How is the pancake house? Saw it on Hawaii 5-O and want to try it out as well.
> All the can eat or is it quality over quantity?



Had a couple of their pancakes and thought they were good. Prefer mine lighter, fluffier, almost Swedish-like.  Saw the "All you can eat pancakes" on their menu.  It's a great deal for someone who was _really_ hungry or who _really_ liked pancakes.  

Hope you enjoy your upcoming stay at HHV.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 25, 2016)

interesting that the two newest Oahu properties, GI and Hokulani.  It this the new trend that club season is now at 6 months for any new property. 

I am not liking this trend.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 25, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> interesting that the two newest Oahu properties, GI and Hokulani.  It this the new trend that club season is now at 6 months for any new property.
> 
> I am not liking this trend.



Did I hear that the Wash DC property only 6 weeks for club?  If so that makes it tough for non-locals to buy economical airfare.

This is most likey a way to incent home resort retail sales vs resale trade ins.

BTW..they are working today, Saturday, on the GI to push to complete. We sat at the pool and watched them haul air conditioning units and plywood up to the roof with two cranes.  Quite fascinating to watch!


----------



## vacationbear (Jun 26, 2016)

Seagila said:


> Had a couple of their pancakes and thought they were good. Prefer mine lighter, fluffier, almost Swedish-like.  Saw the "All you can eat pancakes" on their menu.  It's a great deal for someone who was _really_ hungry or who _really_ liked pancakes.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your upcoming stay at HHV.



I'm with you! 
Light, fluffy! Yum!

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Helios (Jun 26, 2016)

knagel said:


> We bought GI in 8/15/15 2 BR PH mountain view room week 45 room 3510.  $109k  21k pt.  And then we traded our 14k pt Parc Soleil almost even up for a 14.4k pt Kings land in the deal.  That gave us permanent Diamond status for Hilton Honors, and all penthouse options in the HGVC brand anywhere.  Plus Elite Premier in HGVC.  I was happy with the transaction.  Plus they gave us $300 voucher toward Benni Hannas and enough HH points to book a week in Bora Bora in a hut over the water!
> 
> Kevin



Out of curiosity, how much was the OV penthouse unit?


----------



## knagel (Jun 29, 2016)

I can't remember how much the OV units were.  For some reason I want to say you had a partial OV from the Mountain view Penthouse anyhow, but can't remember right now for sure.  What we spent was a lot, but we are done buying now, we are in our mid 40's and plan on vacationing every year with kids and when they have families we will be taking them to different places and then deeding the program to them when we are gone if they want it.  We have weighed out the pros and cons of owning that many points and still feel that for what we want to do it is a good value to us even buying direct.  FWIW GI would not be available resale for quite some time I would be guessing.  We only went penthouse for the points and MF value.  Not that we are going to ever stay in the PH but it gives us the option to along with 12 month window.  

so to answer your question LOL, no i do not remember how much OV was 

Kevin


----------



## jestme (Jun 29, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> interesting that the two newest Oahu properties, GI and Hokulani.  It this the new trend that club season is now at 6 months for any new property.
> 
> I am not liking this trend.



I'm with you. I'm also not liking the uneven and varying point structures for new buildings so that a 1BR+ in one building can get you nearly three weeks in a different building. It started with Kingsland, and GW, now it's also everything new.


----------



## marietazsf69 (Jul 8, 2022)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I've looked a little more at the Grand Islander point requirements, and it's really not that different from Grand Waikikian.    The points required for 1BR/2BR are the same for Partial Ocean View (9,300/12,600) and for Ocean View (12,600/14,400) between the two buildings.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics that shows the resort view room at the Grand Islander?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 9, 2022)

Wow! This thread was started December 28, 2014 so much have changed in the passes 7 1/2 years.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 9, 2022)

marietazsf69 said:


> Do you have any pics that shows the resort view room at the Grand Islander?


Suggestions only, I would check YouTube or the Hilton website for some current photos on the Grand Waikkian.


----------

